# (Original Game) Hidden Land: The Lost Village



## Kip (Feb 19, 2013)

Version 2.0 is finally here! There are many noticeable changes. There may not seem like there is a lot to do, but as you search and explore you will discover many things to do.



Hidden Land: The Lost Village is a Real Time, RPG, Life Simulator, Adventure game. It will eventually take up the action genre as well.

*Download* v2.0



99% *Safe*
100% *Recommended*
Game +Soundtrack Download 






Spoiler: Older Version






87% Safe
75% Recommended




100% Safe
90% Recommended





The game may have many bugs cause I'm the only dev working on it so please bear with me.



*~~Gameplay~~*



Spoiler:  



-Walking: The gameplay has changed from the previous version due to engine change. It's quite smooth, and allows for certain characters to follow behind you.

-Fishing: I've changed fishing around. It's much more fun now. You press X to cast and tap Z to reel in 
(Only if the bobber is over the fish)

-Project Placing: Placing certain things such as fences can feel tedious but its still fun.



*~~Plot~~*


Spoiler:  



The plot starts off with a young boy/girl named Sam/Samantha who is on vacation with their parents. They were traveling by boat/ship. The weather got really bad and wrecked the life out of the ship. The waves were so strong it ripped the ship into pieces with all the families and friends separated. Sam/Samantha struggling to keep afloat in the water, they finally grabbed onto a piece of lumber and passed out. Sam/Samantha woke up on a deserted island alone. After struggling for many months trying to survive they finally built a little boat. He/She packed it up and set out to try and find civilization only to be pulled right into another storm. _You can guess what happens next, He/She dies... I'm kidding._ After the storm Sam/Samantha find them selves waking up in a house. He/She found people and a different land, but they were all victims of the storm 2 years before Sam/Samantha. They built up a nice village after spending much time on the land. You (Sam/Samantha) get to play in this town discovering many uncharted areas, building your house, cooking, fishing, farming, and many many other things.

I may change some of the story around in the future but this is what i have so far.




*~~Preview~~*



Spoiler:  








*




*




*




*




*




*




*






*~~Music~~*


Spoiler:  



Everyone tells me they like my music that I've composed for this game, I'm not sure how it is so I'd love your opinion.

Very Early Morning Music 12AM - 4AM (Sleeping Sound)
https://soundcloud.com/kip-riusaki/hidden-land-the-lost-village-5


Early Morning Music 5AM - 7AM (Dawn of a New Day)
https://soundcloud.com/kip-riusaki/hidden-land-the-lost-village-4


Mid Morning Music 8AM - 11PM (Average Day)
https://soundcloud.com/kip-riusaki/hidden-land-the-lost-village


Afternoon Music 12PM - 3PM (BeforeMoon)
https://soundcloud.com/kip-riusaki/hidden-land-the-lost-village-1


Late Afternoon Music 4PM - 6 PM (Radiant Sun Sunset)
https://soundcloud.com/kip-riusaki/hidden-land-the-lost-village-6


Early Night Music 7PM - 11PM (Awakened Moon)
https://soundcloud.com/kip-riusaki/hidden-land-the-lost-village-2


One of the club songs
https://soundcloud.com/kip-riusaki/hidden-land-the-lost-village-7


Another song from somewhere in the game (Sorrow of The Island)
https://soundcloud.com/kip-riusaki/hidden-land-the-lost-village-3




*~~Features & To-Do~~*


Spoiler:  



Cooking
Fishing
Farming (a lot different from Harvest Moon)
Designing 
Decorating/Furnishing your Home
There will be home expansions
Possibly Wi-Fi/Online Up to 6 Players. (I don't think its possible anymore.)
Hunting
Swimming
Quests/Jobs
Exploration
Instrument Playing
Shopping
Community Projects or sumthin'

And a bundle of other stuff i can't think of at the moment.





*UPDATED: November 26th*


----------



## Elijo (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow! This would be a fantastic game for me to play!

Edit: Can I buy your soundtrack?


----------



## Justin (Feb 19, 2013)

Looking good! Can't wait to play an early version of it.


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2013)

give it to me now and i pay you


----------



## Kip (Feb 19, 2013)

Jake. said:


> give it to me now and i pay you



If i were to do that you would get a game full of bugs XD


----------



## Hey Listen! (Feb 19, 2013)

I love Jake's character.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow, your making a game Kip!? XD that's so cool. I hope you give us Bell Tree Buddies free copies  JK I would gladly pay for this. 

I really love the characters (Micki Namage XD)

I don't know how to say this in a way that makes sense but the soundtrack, in my opinion, is kinda dramatic for a game that's suppose to be like AC. I do like the Awakened Moon one though. That fit perfectly. But idk. It's just my opinion don't take it seriously.

Other then that, lookin good! 

Oh and yah, the dialogue is funny XD


----------



## AndyB (Feb 19, 2013)

One thing to be sure of is grammar. I get that some characters will talk in a particular way, but still it can be done in a way that doesn't alienate people to that character.


----------



## Kip (Feb 19, 2013)

This game will be absolutely free! so no worries. Thanks for your opinions, they really help. @Lovemcqueen I was aiming to make the Soundtrack sorta uupbeat, strange and relaxing but maybe i should tone down the dramatics (specially Dawn of a New Day). @AndyB KaKe, i just rushed through some of the dialog to since there are so many conversations. I do plan on fixing all of it up when I'm bug fixing. OH BTW randie is supposed to have bad grammar. Have yo ever heard of MirandaSings on youtube? thats where i got her from ahaha.

Everything is pretty much complete i just have a boat lode of bugs to fix.

It should have it done by April. 


Also the soundtrack will be free for download! I just have a few more songs to finish before releasing it.


----------



## Volvagia (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow, that looks really amazing! The characters look great too, I especially like Mickie Nimage :-D Can't wait to play it~


----------



## oath2order (Feb 19, 2013)

THERE IS A CHARACTER NAMED OATH. I can't tell if it's a boy or a girl.

I am amused. "Sum Yung Ho" is hysterical, and Micki Namage I can't even.

There are a lot of ellipses in place that I'm not too sure they belong.

"Dear... Are you telling lies again?" I'm not positive they belong there.

So, what features are currently in the game? The music doesn't sound too bad. It's good. The one specifically mentioned, Dawn of a New Day, well, it could be quieter, but other than that, it's a good track.

Oh, and what language are you coding in?


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 19, 2013)

This looks so cool! It looks more like HM since HM games can have a plot.



@above
Dawn of a New Day... I wonder where that came from

COUGHMAJORACOUGHMASK


----------



## Kip (Feb 19, 2013)

oath2order said:


> THERE IS A CHARACTER NAMED OATH. I can't tell if it's a boy or a girl.
> 
> I am amused. "Sum Yung Ho" is hysterical, and Micki Namage I can't even.
> 
> ...



I use C mixed with mixed with game maker :> and i know what ya mean bout Dawn of a New Day. Its even louder in game XD

Also, the "Dear are you telling lies again?" is just part of the conversation ;D Mei tells her mother to shut up (showing that the family does not get along.) 

BTW I totally forgot about Oath! your names match XD and he's male.

So far the features in the game are Fishing, Bug Hunting, shopping & decorating. Oh and a little gardening (only flowers at the moment)

Thanks everyone for the comments! I'll be sure to keep working on it!


Most of the characters personalities will be seen/explained/viewed in the game. May & Jeffry are probably the most normal added in the game at the moment oh and sakudo too.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 19, 2013)

You composed all the games scores?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 19, 2013)

What I meant was that instead of ellipses after "dear", a comma would make more sense. I dunno, it just seems...like a lot of...the three periods...


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 19, 2013)

oath2order said:


> What I meant was that instead of ellipses after "dear", a comma would make more sense. I dunno, it just seems...like a lot of...the three periods...



Well...it isn't too much... right...?
Maybe it was because of old age.


----------



## Kip (Feb 20, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> You composed all the games scores?



Yup! :>



oath2order said:


> What I meant was that instead of ellipses after "dear", a comma would make more sense. I dunno, it just seems...like a lot of...the three periods...



Sorry i totally misunderstood whatcha said XD i think I'm just overtired. It was originally "Dear, are you telling lies again?" but i wanted to make it seem like a longer pause or sumfin. I like using ellipses, its used for some of the characters when they talk slower than an average person. I do have pretty bad grammar though. I should have it perfected by the time I'm 18 :X


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2013)

Meh, I'm just nitpicky, that's all


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 20, 2013)

What did you use to make it? Can you link it?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 20, 2013)

Kip said:


> Yup! :>



Holy ****. I'm pretty sure you're the most talented person here on TBT.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Holy ****. I'm pretty sure you're the most talented person here on TBT.



Your avatar matches up with your statement so much it's hysterical.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 20, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Your avatar matches up with your statement so much it's hysterical.


You'd love the original comment attached to the image where I originally found the image some months ago. It fit perfectly it was so creepy/funny!


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow. I think this game looks amazing!  I could never do anything like this, even if I tried...

Well, to be honest, I have always wanted to create my own game. ^^;; Of course, I just never had the time to actually put anything together. Oh, and by the way, I really like Sleeping Sound and Sorrow of the Island.


----------



## Kip (Feb 20, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> What did you use to make it? Can you link it?



I use http://yoyogames.com/ GM8



Garrett x50 cal said:


> Holy ****. I'm pretty sure you're the most talented person here on TBT.



Thank you ;-; I was only able to do all this cause I'm home schooled. I have a lot of free time to study this kind of stuff :>




Garrett x50 cal said:


> You'd love the original comment attached to the image where I originally found the image some months ago. It fit perfectly it was so creepy/funny!



What was it?! i must know!




MarineStorm said:


> Wow. I think this game looks amazing!  I could never do anything like this, even if I tried...
> 
> Well, to be honest, I have always wanted to create my own game. ^^;; Of course, I just never had the time to actually put anything together. Oh, and by the way, I really like Sleeping Sound and Sorrow of the Island.



Thank you very much! Sleeping sound & Sorrow of the Island were the easiest to make!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 20, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Holy ****. I'm pretty sure you're the most talented person here on TBT.



Him and Zr388 (idk if i spelled that right)

But Kip is my favorite cuz he loves me <3


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 20, 2013)

So I just visited yoyogames.com. I found out that you can PORT the games to mobile devices! I look forward to downloading it!


----------



## Kip (Feb 21, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Him and Zr388 (idk if i spelled that right)
> 
> But Kip is my favorite cuz he loves me <3









 Yaiy!

And i agree! ZR has some amazing skills, i don't even compare ahaha!



BellBringerGreen said:


> So I just visited yoyogames.com. I found out that you can PORT the games to mobile devices! I look forward to downloading it!



I would've loved to develop for Mobile Devices but i don't have any to test with so i never started :X


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 21, 2013)

BWAHAHA Micki Namage
But ermahgerd. Kip, you must finish this now! -wants to play and will explode of awesomeness-


----------



## Kip (Feb 21, 2013)

My drive has been acting up on me (The drive holds the game) so if it stops working who knows when I'll finish the game ;-; I'll try to get it done before New Leaf!


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm gonna be addicted to your game AND new leaf XD


----------



## Kip (Feb 22, 2013)

I hope its that good ^-^ it may not live up to peoples expectations. After i get out a few versions I'll be taking requests for somethings in the game, though not all of it will make it!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 23, 2013)

So, how's the drive problem coming along?


----------



## Kip (Feb 24, 2013)

Better! i finished a lot of in game conversations but i still have a lot of bugs to fix. Its kinda challenging since I'm running a request thread X_X


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 24, 2013)

We support you :3!


----------



## Kip (Feb 25, 2013)

;-; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you so much!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 27, 2013)

Kip said:


> Better! i finished a lot of in game conversations but i still have a lot of bugs to fix. Its kinda challenging since I'm running a request thread X_X



Request thread?


----------



## Kip (Feb 27, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Request thread?



Sorry i should'a been more clear, What i meant to say was Picture Request Thread. I'm not taking anymore for awhile so i should be able to get Version 1.0 finished :>


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow, your'e making your own game? Once I hear it's come out I'll play it! Mostly for talking to the peoples, but you must have so much talent to create a computer game!


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata (Feb 28, 2013)

Are you making it for download, I hope not bcuz i am really afraid of viruses... *shudders*

btw, Mikki Namage LULZ!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 28, 2013)

ACMaster said:


> Are you making it for download, I hope not bcuz i am really afraid of viruses... *shudders*
> 
> btw, Mikki Namage LULZ!



I am almost positive that it'll be for download.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 28, 2013)

This looks really good, and I like what I see so far. Good luck to you with the rest of it!


----------



## Kip (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you guys! ~>.<~

It will be for download but I'm going to make sure its 100% safe! so no worries.


----------



## Kip (Mar 3, 2013)

I've made a tun of progress today, It may be out before april (no guarantees though) but just to be safe I'd say May 1st.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2013)

What'd ya do today?


----------



## Kip (Mar 4, 2013)

oath2order said:


> What'd ya do today?



Nothing interesting, just fixed up some tool and music glitches, Oh and made it so the villagers change places during different times of day. Oh, and some more fixed glitches. XD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 4, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/kip-riusaki Okay, ok. I wanna know how did you make these are they remixes, (not the ac remixes because they ARE remixes) did you make them from scratch? 

I was just listening to heated battle I really like that one, went along nicely with the match of TF2 I was just playing.


----------



## Hamusuta (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow this game looks awesome. Can't wait to play it ^_^

And its so funny how you base a character of Jake, fits him perfectly tbh... :3


----------



## Kip (Mar 4, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> https://soundcloud.com/kip-riusaki Okay, ok. I wanna know how did you make these are they remixes, (not the ac remixes because they ARE remixes) did you make them from scratch?
> 
> I was just listening to heated battle I really like that one, went along nicely with the match of TF2 I was just playing.



Yup! i made all the non-remixes from scratch.



Hamusuta said:


> Wow this game looks awesome. Can't wait to play it ^_^
> 
> And its so funny how you base a character of Jake, fits him perfectly tbh... :3



Haha thankya!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 5, 2013)

Kip said:


> Yup! i made all the non-remixes from scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha thankya!



Can you list which are non-remixes? Or if it doesn't say remix in the title than it's original?


----------



## Kip (Mar 5, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Can you list which are non-remixes? Or if it doesn't say remix in the title than it's original?



All the hidden land song are original
Heated Battle is original
All the Christal songs are original

pretty much everything except all the AC/TLOZ are Original.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 5, 2013)

Kip said:


> Nothing interesting, just fixed up some tool and music glitches, Oh and made it so the villagers change places during different times of day. Oh, and some more fixed glitches. XD



Awesome on the changing places!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 5, 2013)

Kip said:


> All the hidden land song are original
> Heated Battle is original
> All the Christal songs are original
> 
> pretty much everything except all the AC/TLOZ are Original.


I love them all. I listen to them while browsing the internet. Do you update that site?


----------



## Kip (Mar 5, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Awesome on the changing places!



It was a lot of work but it was worth it!



Garrett x50 cal said:


> I love them all. I listen to them while browsing the internet. Do you update that site?


This is truly an honor ;-;. I post songs probably every 2 months sometimes it only takes about a week though :X


----------



## oath2order (Mar 6, 2013)

Is it all one big area, or are there separate areas with a little loading in between, like in Harvest Moon?


----------



## Kip (Mar 7, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Is it all one big area, or are there separate areas with a little loading in between, like in Harvest Moon?



One big area at the moment. there will be different places like forests and volcanoes that will take time loading to get it it.


----------



## Kip (Mar 16, 2013)

...I'm just about done with the demo but I've just come across 2 game breaking glitches that i have no idea how to fix, so i'll have to spend a lot of time figuring out new codes so that i can fix the glitches!


----------



## Hamusuta (Mar 16, 2013)

Kip said:


> ...I'm just about done with the demo but I've just come across 2 game breaking glitches that i have no idea how to fix, so i'll have to spend a lot of time figuring out new codes so that i can fix the glitches!



Awesome, im so excited


----------



## Mei (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow! The game looks exciting to play  I cannot wait.


----------



## Andydroid3D (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks great. Nice to see someone programming in the community. Can't wait till we get to play it.


----------



## Kip (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank yall! the demo is almost done but its still a bit before i release it. I'm gonna try to get it out some time around April 1st - 8th

glitches keep popping up and i still have a lot to fix so that is the reason. BTW don't get your hopes up too much cause it may not be what you expected


----------



## oath2order (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey, as long as glitches are fixed, I'm cool with that


----------



## Kip (Mar 26, 2013)

I think i might actually be able to make the deadline. the demo is 98% complete. It should be finished tomorrow but I'm going to have to do extra testing. The furnishing is stilling going to be pretty glitchy though.

There isn't a lot in this version but it serves as a pretty good base to build upon. I think i might be able to release the next version sometime around august, but by then no one will care about it cause they'll have New Leaf ahaha.


----------



## Sora (Mar 26, 2013)

Lol don't worry I'll still play every version for you Kip! Grade A guinea pig right here!


----------



## Kip (Mar 27, 2013)

Sora said:


> Lol don't worry I'll still play every version for you Kip! Grade A guinea pig right here!



 that's great to know!


----------



## NightFlame750 (Mar 27, 2013)

How will you be able to download it?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Also, are you able to customize your character!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## oath2order (Mar 27, 2013)

NightFlame750 said:


> How will you be able to download it?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Also, are you able to customize your character!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?



Wow, that's a gratuitous amount of punctuation.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 27, 2013)

Looking forward to playing and giving feedback


----------



## Hey Listen! (Mar 27, 2013)

Kip said:


> Thank yall! the demo is almost done but its still a bit before i release it. I'm gonna try to get it out some time around April 1st - 8th
> 
> glitches keep popping up and i still have a lot to fix so that is the reason. BTW don't get your hopes up too much cause it may not be what you expected



lol we've waited like 3 years for New Leaf we're all about not getting our hopes up (still gets hopes up)


----------



## Kip (Mar 27, 2013)

NightFlame750 said:


> How will you be able to download it?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Also, are you able to customize your character!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


I'll post a link for the download on the first page.
Sadly not :< and in the first version you can only use a boy.



Karla said:


> Looking forward to playing and giving feedback



Yay! that is always helpful!



Hey said:


> lol we've waited like 3 years for New Leaf we're all about not getting our hopes up (still gets hopes up)



I just hope i don't crush them D:





For anyone who is still confused about the game its sort of like this

http://sandbox.yoyogames.com/games/26437#

I didn't make this game, but i sure do love it!


----------



## Hamusuta (Mar 28, 2013)

Kip said:


> that's great to know!



Please, this is my facebook profile picture...


----------



## Kip (Mar 28, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Please, this is my facebook profile picture...



Ahaha!

Just remember not to get yur hopes up! i don't wanna disappoint anyone


----------



## RevaXartist (Mar 28, 2013)

Im new here and just wanted to say cant wait to play this game and um yeah good work


----------



## Kip (Mar 28, 2013)

Welp i've finished it now i gotta test for bugs. I should have it posted on april 1st or 2nd :>


----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2013)

Wooo! Nice


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 29, 2013)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Kip (Mar 29, 2013)

Do you guys know how to use winRAR? i plan to pack the game in that.


----------



## Sora (Mar 29, 2013)

I can use it and I am sure there are some tutorials on youtube as well.


----------



## Shiny Star (Mar 29, 2013)

The game actually looks really good. The soundtracks are amazing, good job. I can't wait until we have chance to play it. ^_^


----------



## Hamusuta (Mar 29, 2013)

Yesh, I know how to use winRAR so pack it in that!!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 29, 2013)

Most people have WinRAR, but why do you want to pack it in that?


----------



## Kip (Mar 29, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Most people have WinRAR, but why do you want to pack it in that?



YAY : ) i plan to use winRAR cause i have multiple files that i need to place in one pack. Also i think it compresses things to make files a smaller size.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 29, 2013)

Couldn't you make it into a .zip file though? Granted the compression won't be as effective as .rar, but pretty much everyone can open a .zip file. You can create a .zip file using WinRAR as well


----------



## Kip (Mar 29, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Couldn't you make it into a .zip file though? Granted the compression won't be as effective as .rar, but pretty much everyone can open a .zip file. You can create a .zip file using WinRAR as well



Ah, i didn't know that. I shall try it!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 30, 2013)

I have WinRar. My trial has expired though lolololol.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 30, 2013)

"I'll pay for my winrar" said nobody ever


----------



## Kip (Apr 1, 2013)

Hidden Land V1 is now out! Go try it out!

https://www.box.com/s/w6qn9zy58f3hwq83v7wq


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Downloading 


You're an ******* >:|


----------



## Sora (Apr 1, 2013)

Nvm I wont test your game. -_-


----------



## Kip (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm sorry! i couldn't help myself! here's the real game.

*Download* V1.0



99% *Safe*
100% *Recommended*
Game +Soundtrack Download 




87% Safe
75% Recommended




100% Safe
90% Recommended


----------



## Andydroid3D (Apr 1, 2013)

Sweet man. Downloading now. I'll be sure to tell you what a think afterwards.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2013)

It's just stuck on the "Starting. . . . . ." screen.


----------



## Sora (Apr 1, 2013)

Downloaded...

How long does it take to start, I think it glitched and is stuck.


----------



## Kip (Apr 1, 2013)

Um if you have an old PC then it takes awhile. i can fix it easy though.

Sorry for the trouble! i tried making it work last night but i got tired and lazy XD


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2013)

I just bought a new hard drive, and I'm running Windows 7 >.>


----------



## Sora (Apr 1, 2013)

Same here @.@


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Working for me, I just pressed Space again after Starting....







Where would you like bug reports and feedback sent to?


----------



## Andydroid3D (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah, you've gotta push space when that "Starting....." thing pops up. Yeah, i played it for a good 25 minutes and its pretty good. I found some bugs, but it is to be expected since this is a very early build. Overall, its a game with a lot of potential. I will definitely keep up to date and download every update.


----------



## Kip (Apr 1, 2013)

Here would be fine. Glad to see its working! I'm about to release a fix for the menu.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2013)

How much nitpicking do you want me to give on the game?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 1, 2013)

So it's nighttime where I live and nothing seems to be open. I also can't find my house or journal


----------



## Kip (Apr 1, 2013)

The main house is the one with the beat up roof and broken wall. Inside just press space next to the table like thing next to the bed.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok took me a while to realise X was used to enter houses. I thought everything was just closed because it was night. And now I regret not unzipping the game because it won't save as I ran it straight from the zip file


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2013)

Is Randie supposed to have a weird way of speaking?


----------



## Kip (Apr 1, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Is Randie supposed to have a weird way of speaking?



Ahaha yeah. Have you ever heard of miranda sings on youtube?


----------



## oath2order (Apr 1, 2013)

Kip said:


> Ahaha yeah. Have you ever heard of miranda sings on youtube?



Nope. Alright, so I played for a little bit. Got a few things to mention.

I was glad that I didn't have to play fullscreen, though I discovered this later, so I wrote my notes manually.

*Gameplay*
In terms of environment, I give you props. It's quite a nice land you've created for the first release. I liked the clouds, quite a nice touch there. I wasn't expecting that.

Alright, so someone mentioned that it was nighttime. Does it run by the system clock, and if so, I have a question. I noticed there were little sunlight glares on the Blurn section of the upper right screen. Do these glares move according to game time?

The shade is a little inconsistent. I like it with the trees, though, as it's not morning, I don't know if the shading moves. The houses don't have shade, though, which I found a little odd.

The player's head moving up and down to the music in the music shop was an excellent little touch there. It's those little things that I like.

*Characters*
Honestly, since I only played about 20 minutes, I only met six characters, so I can't say too much here, other than their speech. This is what I call "overly nitpicking" time.
- When Jeffry says "3" it should be written out as "three". Minor point.
- When talking to Jeffrey about the cat, he says "it was funny". "It" should be capitalized.
- An option when talking to Libra was "Hello There". The T in "There" should be lower case.
- Another option with Libra was "It's Okay". The O should be lowercase.
- Johnson says "Is there something i" The lowercase i should be capitalized.
- Chesto says "i can be your friend". The lowercase i should be capitalized.
- Chesto also says "yay! we could..." yay and we should both be capitalized.
- An option when talking to Chesto is "Me Too". The too should be lowercase.
- When talking to Sagakura, she says "Have i seen" and "probably" both in different sentences. The lowercase i and the first p in "probably" should be capitalized.
- Sagakura says "poluting". This should be "polluting".

*Suggestions*
Alright, time for game suggestions.
- A minimap would be amazing. 
- The saving thing between updates or a patching system would probably what I think should be a top priority.
- Maybe make the fruits bigger?

*Conclusion*
In conclusion, it was the first release, and I've gotta say, nice job! I had a bit of fun with it, and I'll probably play more of later on today when I get home from work.


----------



## Kip (Apr 1, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Nope. Alright, so I played for a little bit. Got a few things to mention.
> 
> I was glad that I didn't have to play fullscreen, though I discovered this later, so I wrote my notes manually.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for this! You don't know how helpful this is. Things like this save me at least 24 hours of testing!


Some of those things I'd noticed but was a tad too lazy to fix Ahaha.
I thought of adding a mini map after i finished the version ;-; shoulda did it sooner.
Yeah, i like the bigger fruits idea!

I do plan to have the small - full screen thing right at the start menu.


 Oh and BTW the houses do have shadows its just kinda difficult to see.
Thank you everyone for testing this!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Hitting escape and going to the menu brings up the inventory when you close it.


----------



## Kip (Apr 1, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Hitting escape and going to the menu brings up the inventory when you close it.



Yeah i dunno how to fix that :<

I'll prolly figure it out sometime when I'm brainstorming (kinda rare though).


----------



## Kip (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh btw read the main page for additional info if you haven't already.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 2, 2013)

Kip said:


> Yeah i dunno how to fix that :<
> 
> I'll prolly figure it out sometime when I'm brainstorming (kinda rare though).



Okay, I don't know how you're coding this, but maybe make it so that there's a boolean variable that when it's true, the inventory screen is up, and when it's false, the inventory screen is gone. Doing that, the variable SHOULDN'T change when you hit escape.


----------



## Kip (Apr 2, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Okay, I don't know how you're coding this, but maybe make it so that there's a boolean variable that when it's true, the inventory screen is up, and when it's false, the inventory screen is gone. Doing that, the variable SHOULDN'T change when you hit escape.



Haha are you a game dev?! 

After doing this, all i have to do is change the depth on of which the objects are, that should fix any extra glitches


----------



## Kip (Apr 2, 2013)

I updated some of the graphics, how do they look?


----------



## oath2order (Apr 2, 2013)

Kip said:


> Haha are you a game dev?!
> 
> After doing this, all i have to do is change the depth on of which the objects are, that should fix any extra glitches



Nah, I'm taking programming classes. I do plan on being a game dev one day 

Would my idea work though? I'm really curious.

My biggest problem with the picture you showed right there is the tree on the left has a shadow going to the right and another tree has it going to the left.

I like it though.


----------



## BellGreen (Apr 2, 2013)

Ugh, can't wait until my laptop (with very high RAM) works again... the wi-fi doesn't work D:

Totally want to play this game.


----------



## Kip (Apr 2, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Nah, I'm taking programming classes. I do plan on being a game dev one day
> 
> Would my idea work though? I'm really curious.
> 
> ...



Ah that's really cool!

Yup, your will work perfectly. 

Haha do ya mean the cloud passing by? i should'a left it out of the screenshot, i had a feeling it would be confusing (if that IS what you're talking about).




BellBringerGreen said:


> Ugh, can't wait until my laptop (with very high RAM) works again... the wi-fi doesn't work D:
> 
> Totally want to play this game.




What are you using to post?


----------



## oath2order (Apr 3, 2013)

OH THAT WAS A CLOUD? oops. >.>


----------



## Kip (Apr 3, 2013)

About the saving thing... The game making program I'm using doesn't really have the right saving features i need for saving. The default saving works fine but doesn't load in/add new files once you reload your save. There are ways to make custom saves that save variables BUT i have hundreds of variables that would need saving and that would take a LONG LONG time, so there is no way in grapefruit that I'm going to locate every variable and try to make a save...

But i have come up with a plan to make "two" saves, one for blurn & a few other things (works for all versions) and another for the current version like items & stuff (works only for this version).

Plus there will be good that comes with restarting. Like new features and what not.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 4, 2013)

Better than nothing


----------



## LoraNoris (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes! We should consider this in a positive manner, and then only we could take something out of nothing. Good attitude though!


----------



## BellGreen (Apr 6, 2013)

Kip said:


> What are you using to post?


Sorry, LOL! The wifi didn't work on the laptop I'm using right now for a while. I used my iPad for that post. So today my dad got an ethernet cable. Better than nothing D:

So now, I shall download it with excitement.

EDIT: I can't hold the fishing rod

EDIT: Never mind, I think it should show you holding it... lol


----------



## Kip (Apr 6, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> EDIT: Never mind, I think it should show you holding it... lol



That's not as easy as it seems 

I'ma make a little icon in the corner to show which tool you have equipped and what it can do.

The next version has already come a long way! I've updated the graphic, Now I'm adding in puzzles. If you complete them you unlock brand new lands with a huge variety of things... I'll leave it at that XD


----------



## Hey Listen! (Apr 7, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Most people have WinRAR, but why do you want to pack it in that?



Wynaut?


----------



## oath2order (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey said:


> Wynaut?



Best response ever


----------



## Kip (Apr 7, 2013)

Haha i think i'll HAVE to pack the next one in a RAR its gonna be pretty big. But I'll try to decrees the file size by converting the mp3s into oggs. I think if i did this the game would run a lot faster.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2013)

Do ya need an ogg converter?


----------



## Kip (Apr 10, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Do ya need an ogg converter?



Already did it ^-^ The exe file is only 7mb now but it has to load external files (currently 20mb), and if you have a slow computer it could get a bit annoying :x The game might load a lot faster i think, but during the game it has to do some external loading.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh, good. What converter do you use?


----------



## Kip (Apr 10, 2013)

Um DVDVideoSoft's Free Audio Converter. They have some of the best PC Utilities on their site! A lot of the stuff is useful (specially fur me)


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2013)

I used imTOO OGG Converter. The only thing I need it for is uploading music to the RuneScape Wiki.


----------



## Kip (Apr 10, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I used imTOO OGG Converter. The only thing I need it for is uploading music to the RuneScape Wiki.



Ah so you upload that music?! or is it not one of the main wikis?


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2013)

This is a music page that I mean. And chances are, if you look at the file page for any of the music, I was the one to upload it, under the name "Blaze_fire12". I record it in-game via Audacity, trim it to the 30 second limit in RealPlayer trimmer, and then convert it in imTOO.


----------



## Kip (Apr 10, 2013)

oath2order said:


> This is a music page that I mean. And chances are, if you look at the file page for any of the music, I was the one to upload it, under the name "Blaze_fire12". I record it in-game via Audacity, trim it to the 30 second limit in RealPlayer trimmer, and then convert it in imTOO.



Yeah that's it! I had no idea that was you! that's some great work right thurr :>


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah, I keep up with the updates. Helps motivate me to be able to do all the new quests and stuff.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2013)

So, any new updates?


----------



## Kip (Apr 28, 2013)

There aren't any new released versions but I've been making tremendous progress. I'm coding farming, exploring, & a heap of other things at the moment.

Here are some new screenshots :>


----------



## oath2order (Apr 29, 2013)

Interesting, what's in the caves?


----------



## Kip (Apr 29, 2013)

Can't say >:}


----------



## oath2order (Apr 29, 2013)

Wait, are you adding collectible minerals?


----------



## Kip (Apr 29, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Wait, are you adding collectible minerals?



Yuh. But some are already in the current released version.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 30, 2013)

OH. Okay. I haven't played much >.>


----------



## Kip (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah, i don't blame ya. There's hardly anyfin addicting about the game, or much to do. Hopefully i can change that with the next.


----------



## oath2order (May 2, 2013)

It's not that, it's just that I've been playing Luigi's Mansion XD


----------



## oath2order (Jun 28, 2013)

So, Kip, any updates?


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 28, 2013)

The game is pretty fun, maybe if there were more definite ways of making money...


----------



## Kip (Jul 6, 2013)

oath2order said:


> So, Kip, any updates?



Not released, But I'm currently brain storming and plowing my way through the current one. It has twice as much content than the current version.

I wanted to release it last month but I've piled on way too much to have had it done by then. It may be out by September :>


BellBringerGreen said:


> The game is pretty fun, maybe if there were more definite ways of making money...



No worries, i assure you the next version will have many, many ways of making Money/Blurn. On the current version, gems appear around town everyday so you can collect and sell them for a nice amount.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 6, 2013)

Has any updates been released so far? I haven't played in a while and I'm looking forward to play until my eyes turn red and watery DX


----------



## Kip (Jul 6, 2013)

Well there was a bug fix awhile back but that's it.
I'm glad to see that people are looking forward to it!


Here are a few new screenshots.


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

Bad news... I may have to delay the next version a few months. I totally forgot i had two MAJOR things to add in. It'll be worth it though (Trust me (i think...))

I've been sick recently so that also wasted my time.


----------



## nikkidii (Aug 5, 2013)

Dude this is epic ;w;


----------



## Kip (Aug 8, 2013)

Thankya


----------



## Kip (Sep 4, 2013)

I've gotten heaps of work done on the game so it may be coming sooner than i'd hoped!

I just have a few major things left to cross off my list.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 4, 2013)

Like what?


----------



## Kip (Sep 4, 2013)

I can only reveal a couple, and they may not make it into this upcoming version but at the moment

Tripling the furniture count & Customizable controls. I know some people have been annoyed by them so I'm looking into a way to make them customizable.


----------



## Kip (Nov 11, 2013)

Welp I've completed Hidden Land V2 now its in the testing phase. I had to drop a few things off the list in order to make the deadline or w/e, but it still has a lot of new content. It should be out sometime next week (if i don't run into a game breaking bug (or if a bug breaks me))




Spoiler







*




*




*




*




*




*




*


----------



## oath2order (Nov 11, 2013)

Does the game save yet?


----------



## Kip (Nov 11, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Does the game save yet?



The game could always save :> you just have to press space next to the night table or w/e but as for saving variables to bring to the next version not yet. I have a feeling people will find a way to exploit the game :x.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh right, that's what the problem was!


----------



## Kip (Nov 22, 2013)

Well i've found a way to make it so you can import your Blurn into the version after the upcoming one. Also i may have to delay until sunday, AGAIN :| i keep finding bugs that freeze or crash the game.


----------



## Kip (Nov 24, 2013)

Well It's finally here!

I hope It's enjoyable.


*Download* V2.0



Game +Soundtrack Download


----------



## Kip (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm curious, Has anyone played this yet?


----------



## Hamusuta (Nov 30, 2013)

Kip said:


> I'm curious, Has anyone played this yet?


I have! I didn't know what to do and got bored ;-; Sorry. But i played the first version, i might give the new one a try later


----------



## Kip (Nov 30, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> I have! I didn't know what to do and got bored ;-; Sorry. But i played the first version, i might give the new one a try later



Ah i see, there isn't much to do in the first version, but the second has many achievements and goals


----------



## Silversea (Nov 30, 2013)

Kip said:


> Ah i see, there isn't much to do in the first version, but the second has many achievements and goals



Do you need any assistance with pixel work?


----------



## Kip (Dec 1, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Do you need any assistance with pixel work?



Yup! It'd have to be very specific style though :O


----------



## Silversea (Dec 1, 2013)

Ah, I work with realism mostly. I can deal with styles though.

Just a note, I recommend having in-game instructions. I like it, but I don't like having to mash the keyboard to work out how to enter a building, pick up an item or talk to someone.


----------



## Kip (Dec 4, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Ah, I work with realism mostly. I can deal with styles though.
> 
> Just a note, I recommend having in-game instructions. I like it, but I don't like having to mash the keyboard to work out how to enter a building, pick up an item or talk to someone.


There are  (on the exit screen and when you start the game after the opening.)


----------



## Silversea (Dec 4, 2013)

Kip said:


> There are  (on the exit screen and when you start the game after the opening.)



I was thinking as part of a tutorial though, like having a button appear at the bottom saying "SPACE - Pickup" or such when you are within range of an item. Its not always easy seeing what items can be picked up.

And, as a studier of Entomology, I'm curious what the butterfly (Blue Magician) is based on. I don't recognize it, or is it just a generic blue butterfly?


----------



## Kip (Dec 5, 2013)

Silversea said:


> I was thinking as part of a tutorial though, like having a button appear at the bottom saying "SPACE - Pickup" or such when you are within range of an item. Its not always easy seeing what items can be picked up.


Ohhh, i see what you mean. I was totally gonna do that but i didn't know if it would annoy people D:


Silversea said:


> And, as a studier of Entomology, I'm curious what the butterfly (Blue Magician) is based on. I don't recognize it, or is it just a generic blue butterfly?


Haha that's amazing, I'm surprised you could tell. If you get to know *Sagakura* enough she will tell you she made up the name herself cause it looks very blue and majestic, so i guess you could say It's just completely made up, though i did get inspiration from the emperor butterfly.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 5, 2013)

Does the game have a minimap yet?


----------



## Kip (Dec 5, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Does the game have a minimap yet?



Yup, that's like the first feature you're introduced to. You haven't played it?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 7, 2013)

It's...been a while. I've kind of been a little busy too.

Sorry!


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 7, 2013)

I had this but I didn't update it so I didn't know what to do, like previously said. My new PC isn't comptatible either :c


----------



## BlueLeaf (Dec 7, 2013)

Looks like an awesome game! Hope it becomes way more better than Animal Crossing. Unfortunately, I can't play it on my Tablet Pc. Is there anyway for you to make it compatible for the Microsoft Surface RT? Thanks! I'd really like to play this game.


----------



## Kip (Dec 7, 2013)

oath2order said:


> It's...been a while. I've kind of been a little busy too.
> 
> Sorry!


Nah, its okay, i was just curious.



BellBringerGreen said:


> I had this but I didn't update it so I didn't know what to do, like previously said. My new PC isn't comptatible either :c



What do you mean? You tried playing the old version and it didn't work?



BlueLeaf said:


> Looks like an awesome game! Hope it becomes way more better than Animal Crossing. Unfortunately, I can't play it on my Tablet Pc. Is there anyway for you to make it compatible for the Microsoft Surface RT? Thanks! I'd really like to play this game.



I just hope i can get it to be as good as Animal Crossing ahaha.
And i know i could find a way to get it on Tablets, & Andriods but unfortunately i don't have one to test the game on.


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 7, 2013)

No, I played the game back when my laptop wasn't a Surface RT and it worked fine, just didn't know what to do ^^;


----------



## Kip (Dec 7, 2013)

Ohh i see. Hopefully I will get something to test it on.


----------



## Kip (Jan 31, 2014)

A pre-view of the next version for Hidden Land

Its still very early in development, but this is what it looks like so far.


Spoiler


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 31, 2014)

Kip said:


> A pre-view of the next version for Hidden Land
> 
> Its still very early in development, but this is what it looks like so far.
> 
> ...



Wow that looks amazing! o: its beautiful omg

May try it out sometime! : D


----------



## oath2order (Jan 31, 2014)

I

LOVE

SUNSETS.

Nice job appealing to me 

How IS the development going tho?


----------



## Kip (Jan 31, 2014)

*@lynn105:* I'd love for any & everybody to try it. Its great getting feedback. It has its glitches, just a heads up Haha.

*@oath2order:* It's actually dawn (sunrise), not much of a difference though. They're both equally beautiful! The development has slowed down a lot but I'm still making progress. I'm trying to take it nice n slow so that i don't stress myself out (Also I've been playing a LOT of runescape) O u O


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2014)

OH YOU'VE BEEN ON RUNESCAPE EH

WHAT'VE YOU BEEN DOING ON IT

CAUSE I'M ON IT TOO


----------



## Kip (Feb 2, 2014)

oath2order said:


> OH YOU'VE BEEN ON RUNESCAPE EH
> 
> WHAT'VE YOU BEEN DOING ON IT
> 
> CAUSE I'M ON IT TOO



A lot of stuff. Quests, Skill training, Working for Bonds so i can keep members and some other stuff. What was your RS name?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 2, 2014)

Oath 2 Order

Unsurprisingly


----------



## Kip (Feb 2, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Oath 2 Order
> 
> Unsurprisingly


Ah! i thought so. I couldn't remember if it had spaces.

My username is "Mettal Ninja" and my account name is "mr mettel" if you wanna add me, not sure if I'm worthy though O x O


----------



## oath2order (Apr 4, 2014)

Any updates eh


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2014)

Oh Grapes, Kill me now. Sorry for the late response (On my own thread). Just for neglecting this i shall post something special!


The new arcade design!









Its still a WIP so there will be more detail in the next version.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 24, 2014)

That is quite cool actually.

Quick, hide a poster with a reference to Jubs on it.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh wow this is so cool! Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Kip (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks guys! And that's a good idea Silver. I think I'll hide references to a lot of TBT users within the game in fitting places 


Also, New Screenshots!


----------



## Silversea (Jul 3, 2014)

Not bad at all!


----------



## EpicU (May 16, 2015)

Hey Kip, I'm from YouTube, remember me? _Of course_ you do! 

I was just wonder how I could get the other orbs, I have the green one, I also have the axe, shovel, net and tinderbox. I've got furniture in my house too.
I'm a bit stuck, so if you could guide me or give hints, that'd be great!


----------

